# How Do You Breed Red Belly Piranah



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

how do you breed red belly piranah


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very,very carefully cause they'll bite you!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

?


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

i am noticing that they are guarding a little spot. I also noticed that there is aggresion with a piranah


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Water changes with cooler water


 Agreed.

Please try to post topics under the right section heading and only do one topic not duplicates of the exact same one


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

should i put my thermomter at 72


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree 72 is too low. Id just keep it at 80 for now especially if they arnt even breeding size. When they are actually 6" plus then you may want to try breeding. Off hand i know Me, jayscollision, bruner, primetime3wise, alexander and a bunch of others have or currently have breeding p's so theres pelenty people heres who can help you but for now all you can do is lear as there is no point trying to breed 3" p's as it is just wasting time


----------



## gavinol (Aug 18, 2010)

Piranhas can be bred in a species aquarium, or the pair can be placed in a breeding tank. For the latter, use a tank that is a minimum of 50 gallons; 100 gallons would be better. Add a canister or power filter and substrate such as fine gravel for a nest site. Floating plants may help the fish feel more secure.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

^^ from OPEFE lol.


----------

